# Impurites in Aquasoil



## epine (Dec 24, 2006)

Does anyone else have this problem? I bought 5 bags of amazonia and in some bags, there are little small white rocks. My aquasoil does not look homogeneous. Did I get a bad batch?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

By chance, did you get the Powersand but mistakened it for Aquasoil? Hehe, it could happen 

Or maybe you got the Amano special Aquasoil. If so, then you have won the grand prize. 

Ok ok, jokes aside, you should try contacting ADA in Japan. I would also include some photo. As well, if they decide to look into it, you might even want to send them a small sample of the batch that include the white stuff you mentioned. 

I personally have some bags of AS still unopened so I cannot say for sure, but the one bag I did use I didn't see anything of the sort.

I am just assuming, maybe it is just one of those QC accidents. You know, when you get an extra of 'something' like a a new color of candy in a bag of M&M. Sometimes, the machine just mess up and drop the PowerSand material into the AS bag. It could happen. Then again, I am just guessing.

ADA is very service-minded so I am sure they will reply you in no time.


----------



## epine (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks for the info Paul. Sending email to ADA as we speak.

Here are some pics of what i'm refering to.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Honestly that looks perfectly normal to me. I use the Malaya specifically because it has a couple of different granual colors in it. I think it looks more natural.


----------

